# Lager like yeast for higher temps



## Bradgc (7/1/16)

Hey guys,

Just wondering what yeast I can use for lager like results at higher temps?
Or what yeast is used in steam beer?
I haven't got temp control and ferment around 25 degrees


----------



## Weizguy (7/1/16)

California Common yeast, or you may find German Ale W1007 to your liking, if you can filter or wait for the yeast to drop out. Otherwise, I hear that S189 dry lager yeast is good (but not sure about the 25°C for this).


----------



## mckenry (7/1/16)

I think you'll struggle at 25° to make lager like beer. The S189 Les mentioned apparently goes ok at 19°.
Temp control can be done on the cheap and its money well spent.
Many people make a faux lager with US-05. Bribie G a member here, does it and I think he posted some pics and a bit of a blurb.
He does it with temp control though, but you should pretty easily be able to get under 17-18°C with a bit of MacGuyvering. 
Here's the post
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/32792-lager-with-ale-yeast/?p=501567


----------



## Drewski (7/1/16)

Kolsch Yeast.

WLP029 German Ale/ Kölsch Yeast




From a small brewpub in Cologne, Germany, this yeast works great in Kölsch and Alt style beers. Good for light beers like blond and honey. Accentuates hop flavors, similar to WLP001. The slight sulfur produced during fermentation will disappear with age and leave a super clean, lager like ale.

25deg is a bit high though still.


----------



## Bribie G (7/1/16)

Packing carton and bubble wrap with frozen PET bottles. You should keep below 20 especially if you find somewhere that doesn't get too hot during the day.

Then you can use S-189


----------



## Reman (7/1/16)

I put the fermenter in a styrofoam box filled with water and bottles of frozen water. Very ghetto temp control for very little money.


----------



## Bribie G (7/1/16)

I used a dead fridge and frozen bottles for a couple of years. Worked fine. You can probably pick one up free from The Good Guys or similar, where they remove dead fridges for free. Doing them a favour.


----------

